
Apple Is Locking Batteries to Specific iPhones - situational87
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/59nz3k/apple-is-locking-batteries-to-specific-iphones-a-nightmare-for-diy-repair
======
CarolShaw01
Another reason for me to hate apple. It's only a matter of time before this
greedy company goes to hell

